# .
,        .         -     ,         . ,  .
 :
1)  p21001
2)      26.2-1
3)    (400  )
4)   ( , ,   )+ 
5)  +

* 
*
1.1)   21001,    ,         , (   ,         ).          http://www.r50.nalog.ru/document.php...433&topic=rt50             (    ).
    ,   18.1.     ,   .     .

 2.1)  ,   .            ,    ,        .    .     ,  .

3.1)  . .       http://www.r50.nalog.ru/str.php?topic=imns_50_27 
  ,      ,   . 
     46231501000
 - 182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110    ( ,   )
  -            .  
   ,   . 
   -4 (    )


4.1)      . ()      ,     ,      ,       ,  .      ,            .         . 

5.1)    ,        .

*, .*  ,         21001.
         . (       )     .
*     2,5 - 3  .*


*     .*


** 


** 

 ,   .
      4      .
      ,      ,  . 

 .     .

     . ( ) 
1) ,  . . (    )
2)  21001      (     )
3)       (     ) 
4)       (,     ).    ,   .
5)     2 .    2     ,   . (,     )
 6)   (,     )

   ,  ,     .       .       ,        5,    ,   5    1  2.           2 , .                . 
,  .
**   ,        .          ,           ,            ,  ,        15.
         1,              1  2. 

*   .*  (, ) ,    (, ), , , ,  (  )   ,     ,  (       )     ,    . 

     ,  .    .       .

----------

!      :Wow: 
  "" **   :Wow: 
     ,          :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> 


,  ! :Smilie:

----------

20    ,    2 . ,     ,    . 
* .*       15  14-00.    ,       *()*  .          ,  30-40 .     14-00  37,  .         15-30        . *  ,*   ,     . (  ). 
  ,  .

   .
1)          .
2)             .
3)   .
    .
*THE END*

----------

** ,      .   "THE END" . :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

,     ?
       ,     ,    .     3. ( )
   ?

----------


## dr_oplet

,     :Smilie: )

----------


## .

** ,  -    .  ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ,    )


    ! :Smilie: 
   "",    ""!
    ! :Smilie: 



> -    .


.  !    !  (  .   ,   ?) :Smilie:

----------

> .  !    !  (  .   ,   ?)


   ,      . :yes:     , , , ,   .  :write:

----------

!
   : "    "! :Smilie:

----------

> : "    "!


 ,   ,  ,    .      :Wow:

----------


## .

**,        ,     .           :Smilie:

----------


## Egregor

,     - !
         ,               :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


,    .  :yes: 
     . 
         1 , (   )       ,   . ,      .

----------

> ,        ,     .


 ????
   ...   ...
 ,      ,    .. ...



> 


  !  ,  ...

----------

. .

   : 
1)        (  ..)
2)         ()  400 . ?

----------


## .

2.

----------


## RemezovMax

** ,   , .    .  ,     . !

----------

?          ?

----------


## .

5         ( ,     ,      ).

----------


## RemezovMax

.     -  .

----------


## .

.       ,     -     ,       .     ,           :Smilie:

----------

.        ,     .

----------

> ,     .


?  :Big Grin: 
?  :Big Grin: 
(? :Wink: )

----------

> ?
> ?
> (?)


  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Sekar

, !
          .
                (  ,   100 .  )

----------

> 


,       .  :yes:

----------


## Sekar

:
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...ic=no_software
 :
http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=22943&topic=prog_ur
   ftp-             (    ,      ).
       (      )

----------

?    ,       ?

----------

> ?


       ,  . 



> ,       ?


,  ,     .     .       .

----------

.
    :
1)  ,         .     ()     ? (..  -  ,        -   , ?)
2)   ,            ?
3)    /            (  46)?

----------


## .

.
  /    . 46-

----------

!           .    )    -  46           .     !)

----------


## fedkin

,       ,      
 46 .     "" :
1.  ( 21001),
   3- 
 , 
  .
2 .     
(   )
3.     
 400     46
  .
4.    

() (  ).
5.     

(  ).
 ,   
    ,
  ()   
( 84 .)   :
"   ____" 

    3  ( "D").      27.07.09.   31.07.09.

----------


## Koten

,              1: 
2)  21001     (

----------


## .

,    ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116568

----------


## Koten

> ,    ? http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?116568


,  -  ...

----------

!!!           . 
  (  ,    ).   .  5           (      ) ,      28 ,    4 ().   15   ,      -   6- (). 6-  -   ,             ,   :"      " .. 10 ( ).  10-    "        11-  14:00".           "        ?".        .
    .     ***   ***   .   ,      -          .       ,       5-          .   ,   .      13 ,   14.     .
                 ...        .      .

----------


## efreytor

> ,   
>     ,
>   ()   
> ( 84 .)   :
> "   ____"


     ...( 21001)

----------


## tiger56

, ,      ,   " "?

----------


## .

,      .  , ,   ?     ,     ,

----------


## tiger56

,  .    .  ...

----------


## efreytor

> .


  .... " "... ""   " "...  ...     ""

----------

> , ,      ,   " "?


          ( ),         (   , )    (         )
     ,         .
         .      ,     -   ,     . ,      ,   ,     ,   ,     .,         ,       .

----------

:
  ;
     ();
  ;

       ?

----------


## efreytor

**,    ?     ..



> ?


     ..

----------

, !              ?

----------


## .

3

----------

,    ,       ,       4-, 5-  ..?   -     ?

----------


## .



----------

> **,    ?     ..
>      ..


   ,       .
   !

----------

> .  5           (      ) ,      28 ,    4 ().   15   ,      -   6- (). 6-  -   ,             ,   :"      " .. 10 ( ).  10-    "        11-  14:00".           "        ?".        .


,     , ,    . 
+    , .      ,      .
+     ,       ,     .

----------

> , !              ?


 3,   .     .

----------


## Alex256

?  3 ,  .       . .   4 ?       3?         :Frown:

----------


## Alex256

!

   46 . ,   1-    .   1.5  (    ,    30 ).    31-.   (2  -    ), .    .

----------

> (2  -    )


      .  46  2 .       .  :yes:

----------

,    1    .
 26 .

 15 :
1)          .
2)   .

 13 :
3)             .
      3    .

----------


## Alex256

?    ,       ?

----------

,   . 
1.    ,       p21001     .    ?     ,     (..     )? 
 ,    ,       ,         15.

2.    ,   ,   ,      , ,       .   -  ? ..   ?     ?  2 .

----------


## Klon123

,  46 .             46  (      ).   . 

     1    ,   . 

    -   .        1 .

   ,        .

----------

!
 !  .
  ( 15),     ,          ,          ?(    )
    .
!!!

----------


## ripmaxx

,     ?

----------

(. 46-)
 ,  ,    .

1.       .   (   )       ?          ?        ? 

2.   (   )   ,    ,   ( 2 )   ?

3.      . ,       " ..."?   3,  ?     ()?        ???

                 .      ,  .

     ,      ?

  .
,  -  .

----------


## ripmaxx

.      ,      ,     .    3     + 2    1000,  11     (40 ) +  110.     .    ,   =)

----------

,     ,     ?    ,   ,   - ?    ,       - ?

----------

> ( 15),     ,          ,          ?(    )
>     .


 ,     .




> ,     ?


   ,  .      ,    .




> 1.       .   (   )       ?          ?        ?


 




> (   )   ,    ,   ( 2 )   ?


  ,  .




> ,   ,   - ?    ,       - ?


  ,      -

----------

!!!!    .  ...    .        ,  .   .     .   6 ( 5   ).

----------


## Natali_V

,        46,  ,     ?

----------


## Natali_V

,  46- ,          ?

----------


## Sekar

> 2.    ,   ,   ,      , ,       .   -  ? ..   ?     ?  2 .


   ,          (..    ).     ,     .

----------

,   ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ?


  ,       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Sekar

> ,   ,    ?


  ! )

----------

> ,       ?


 ?     - ,      - . ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

, -,    ,    ,     ? -,        .     ,          :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,    ?


     ,  .

----------

,  -  11111  :Smilie: 

  .    ,       .         .     ,  ,               . ,       p21001,     .  /     .       ,  -  /       

  .

----------

> 





> -  11111


   1001110 011 0011 ??  :Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## Natali_V

,    ,     .            ,     . -             ?  , ,   ,     ,     ,   -        ?     ,        ,   ,  ,       ,    ,    .       ,    ...

----------

,      50091??? ()

----------


## .

> -             ?


       ,       .

----------


## Natali_V

> ,       .


    ?   ,     .

----------


## .

,     -.     .

----------

> -             ?


     .

----------


## Natali_V

> .


,   ,      8 ,    ...

----------


## aerom

,      46   .     -  .        .     .      .        .1.        .      1100  10  .   18       . 21       .    ,           46          .

----------


## .

-    ,   ,     46-

----------

> 46          .


    ,       ,    ,        ,  ,   .

----------

> .      1100


  200 (  500 )  :Smilie:         !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natali_V

,   ,      46 ,    .  ,     - .

----------


## Sekar

> 1100  10  .


  :Frown:

----------


## ADMIN78

:Cool:

----------


## ADMIN78

:Wow:

----------


## .

,

----------


## IllinnaHibe

.   .

----------


## Natali_V

,      ,     :Abuse:

----------

,    !
  p21001,  :     46? 
       ,        .

----------


## Natali_V

> ,    !
>   p21001,  :     46? 
>        ,        .


7746
  -

----------

! 
     ,          .    : 7733, 7746...      ... ,       :Smilie:

----------

> 3,   .     .


"  " -     ,  ?      (   , )? .

----------


## stas

> 7746


.         .   ,   .

----------


## stas

, : *77066*.

----------

> , : *77066*.


 !
  , ,   .        .

----------

77066. 

     ,    / 77066,     7746. 







> 3,   .     .


"  " -     ,  ?      (   , )? .

----------


## svsan

> ,    / 77066,     7746.


   ,   -  ,    -   ,   



> "  " -     ,  ?      (   , )?


 ,     ,     (   ),      ..

----------

.

----------

!    .  ,      ( ,    )     ?    -              ?  .

----------


## .

,   .     .
      ,        ,

----------


## _Sweet_

, ** ,      46    :Smilie: 
     ,       :Wink:

----------

> ,   .     .
>       ,        ,


    ?       . ,    ,    5      ....

----------


## _Sweet_

!!
      /    ...
 ,       ??
  ?...

----------


## stas



----------

46   . .   77066,    ,   7746.

----------


## rushka

46.
      ,  ...  ,          ...
  1     3,          .    D

----------


## **

??      !!!  !!!

----------


## IllinnaHibe

.   . -    ..  21     :Smilie:     .

----------

*
	773301001
   7733506810
 40101810800000010041   1    , .
: 044583001

----------

182 1 08 07010 01 1000 110
(  )

----------


## **

!!         -  45.1           ??
       15%   -?

----------


## .

.    -,    ,    .     . 
      /,

----------


## Maarfa

.    ,  15.  ,  .    ,  . 
      :         ,     78.   .          .   ,   -  ?     ?    !

----------


## Maarfa

-   15-   :yes: 
      ,         :Wink:

----------

.  .  -       ,         "  () "   .  ,        -   " - "    .   .      .

----------


## Maisha

,        !   :yes:

----------


## Qvial

.
  :
                  (.. 2    )?
  ?

----------

!

   -   ,     .
   .   .
 !

----------


## .

?

----------


## 777

:          .    46   .                  .            
 :   7733506810     773301001                                                              .
 :        45283593000                                                                                   .                                                                       
     40101810800000010041                                                             . 
    1    , . 705            .
             044583001                                                                              .  
                                                                                                  .
                                                                                                                                                                                    . 
    18210807010011000110   (...)  ..   .         : 119298, ., ., .18,.19                                          . .                                                               774501163000                                                       .                             
           () 800,00  :        :             800,00,       

 ()                                                                     05.04.2010 .                                                                          
     ,         ???

----------


## 777

,  ,     ,  .

----------


## 777

0, 068111,   68111,     ???

----------


## stas

*777*,  ,            ?

----------


## 777

777,  ,            ?
            ?     ,   ,..     .

----------

!!          ??   ??     ???!!

----------


## stas

> ?     ,   ,..     .


  133 -  excel.

,   #132 -  , ,  ,  -      -  , .

----------


## tto

!  !      :Smilie: 

  ...
1.     ,      ?!

    (     ?!)

2.            ?! ? 

3. , ,    ?    !

----------

!     ( )        : ,      ,      (  ,   ),     ?       ( :Smilie: )    ,     ..
 !
 .

----------


## Demon142

- 800

----------


## 777

.

----------


## OksanaL_83

> 0, 068111,   68111,     ???


           068111.

----------


## OksanaL_83

> ,         ???


*      :*
_ :_ * .    46  .* 
_ :_ * 7733506810,  773301001*
_ :_ *401 0 181 08 000 000 100 41*
_ :_ *. 1    , .* 
_:_ *044 583 001*
_ :_ *45 28 35 93 000*
_:_ *182 108 07 01 001 1000 110*

----------


## coolice

> ,      ,   . 
>      46231501000


  .

    :

1.    . http://www.r50.nalog.ru/document.php...722&topic=in50        .
2.    (    ).    6.4  6.5 ?   :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ?
3.       5-6 ?    ?    :Smilie: 

.

----------


## coolice

,       ,   ,   (. ).    [70.20]      ?   , ,    ,     ?  -  6%.

----------


## .

> [70.20]     ?

----------


## coolice

(  ).      ,      ,   .  4-        .    30 .
  4 ,     .       .    .   7  .
    (3-4 ,  1-2,  ),     -  .

----------


## tto

100     ,     !
      ... 
  !
-     ,  ,   ,    "-".    !
         ! 

 -  ,     (  ).      ,          (,   ).    ,   (  )      ( ,  8 )...
  ,    ,         (   . ).     .

----------


## Kimenko

-  .      ,         .. " -".   -  .     .  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Kimenko*,      ,      :Wink:

----------

(  ).    .   !  :Love:

----------


## Dana_talk

,    -,     .
         .             :   1-2  (1,5 ),    ,   3-7 ,  1,5,   5     ,   -   :-). 
  ,       15   3-7,       15,    3-7 -    .

----------


## zdenix

?

  .

----------

.    , 190 -   ,   -    .      .

----------


## Katerina.

,       . 
.
  3 . 
    . 
     ,    ,  ,         , .    .     ?  
        . 
.      ,         ,           " .."     .            .

----------


## _

46  .     2011.
  ,         ,    .    20-30 . 
 ,         .

:
1. +  ,  4 ,    ,       -  ,        ,
  ()   
( 84 .)   :
"   ____" 
      .
        3-  4-  .
    + ,      . (    ).
2.   1-   -  1- + .
3.    (800 ).

   2011        (  ).
   ,      5 .          .
     ,      -        ,    .

   -     (     ).

----------


## svsan



----------


## .

.     5-      (    )

----------


## svsan

> .     5-      (    )


   - 
  -     -   ,    ,    ,       -

----------


## .

*svsan*, , -     .         .



> -


 , .     
,             .       ,

----------


## 777

2011        (  ).      ,         ,    ?

----------


## .

> 2011        (  ).


     .      .

----------


## _

,      ,     ,    .
        .

----------

7746,        7746   (..    )?

----------


## .



----------


## Daya

.  ,    . ,    ?

----------


## .

,         .

----------

5 .              5     .         .   ?   .

----------


## .

.

----------

,        ,         .       .

----------

2011        (  ).




> .      .


..,,:    (   )   2011.      ?...

----------


## .

-  .

----------

-      11001?..
   ,  ,    ,           46?

----------

(17 )         .  ,     ,      ,       .     :Stick Out Tongue:  
    :                 ?   (     )          ,    ?

----------

,    ,

----------

,  !

----------

,   ,    ,  !!

----------

